# امتحنوا كل شيء، تمسكوا بالحسن - لا تضلوا يا إخوتي واطلبوا روح تمييز



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

كثيرين يسيرون في الطريق الروحاني بلا تحفظ فيسقطون سريعاً عن دون دراية بسبب قلة الخبرة الروحية وعدم التمرس على الفهم الصحيح بإعلان الروح في قلوبهم، لأن عين القلب الداخلية يغشاها قصر النظر، فعين القلب هي التي تفرز الأفكار وتُميز الأعمال، وعين القلب هي "التمييز" كما يقول الآباء القديسين، ومكتوب: [  وهذا أُصليه أن تزداد محبتكم أيضاً أكثر فأكثر في المعرفة وفي كل فهم حتى *تميزوا *الأمور المتخالفة لكي تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح ] (فيلبي 1: 10)
 فالتمييز هام جداً في الطريق الروحاني لكي لا يتخبط الإنسان بأي روح تعليم فتتعثر خطواته ويكون محل عثرة وتعثر لنفسه أولاً دون أن يدري ومن ثمَّ للآخرين أيضاً، والتمييز هو عطية إلهية يلزمنا أن نثابر في طلبها بلجاجة من الله "الحكمة" ذاته (كما يقول القديس يوحنا كسيان)
 [ فالتمييز يحفظ الإنسان من الضربات اليمينية كالمغالاة في السهر أو الصوم أو الزهد مما يسقط الإنسان في الكبرياء، كما يحفظه من الانحراف اليساري، فلا يقبل التراخي والكسل وأفكار الشر ] (عن المناظرة الثانية للقديس يوحنا كسيان)

وأيضاً التمييز والإفراز يجعل الإنسان لا يسير وراء أي روح تعليم ويصدق الناس، بل يصدق كل شيء من الله حسب إعلان الروح الذي يأخذ من الرب يسوع ويعطي النفس، إذ يُلبسها روح الحكمة التي تفرز وتُميز ما بين الغث والثمين وترفع كلمة الله وتُعليها فوق كل فكر آخر لأنها تبصر النور الذي يشع منها سراً في داخل العقل فيزداد استنارة والقلب يزداد نقاوة، والنفس تتشرب بالقداسة فتزداد معاينه للرب إذ أن كل شيء يتضح أمامها لأنها تستطيع أن تقارن الروحيات بالروحيات [ ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلِّمها حكمة إنسانية، بل *بما يُعلِّمه الروح القدس*، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات ] (1كورنثوس 2: 12 و13)
 
فمن الأهمية أن نصبر في الصلاة ونظل نطلب - بإلحاح - روح إفراز وتمييز لكي لا ننخدع ويحدث حَوَّل في عين القلب الداخلي فنضل عن الحق عن دون دراية، لأن كثيرين ينخدعون بسهولة إذ يرون أشياء تُشبه الحق فيتصورون أنها كل الحق فيتبعونها ثم يذهب كل تعبهم قبض الريح لأنهم ابتعدوا عن نبع المياه العذبة وشربوا مياهاً مالحة أضرت صحتهم لأنهم لم يميزوها، لذلك مكتوب:


[ جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان، امتحنوا أنفسكم أم لستم تعرفون أنفسكم أن يسوع المسيح هو فيكم أن لم تكونوا مرفوضين ] (2 كورنثوس 13: 5)
[ *امتحنوا كل شيء*، تمسكوا بالحسن ] (1 تسالونيكي 5: 21)
[ أيها الأحباء *لا تصدقوا كل روح*، بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله، لأن أنبياء (معلمين) كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم ] (1 يوحنا 4: 1)
انتبهوا يا إخوتي لأن الرسول بولس حذر قائلاً: [ ولكن أعلم هذا أنه في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة... سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم ] (2 تيموثاوس 3: 1؛ 4: 3)

فأولاد الله المتواضعين والبسيطي القلوب الذين إيمانهم حي فأنهم في تمييزهم لا يعتمدون على فكرهم الشخصي، بل يتمسكون بفكر الآباء الأولين وروحهم مقتدين بهم في الرب، لأنهم ناظرين لنهاية سيرتهم متمثلين بإيمانهم، لا يعتمدون على قدراتهم في المعرفة ولا طول زمانهم في الطريق الروحي، ولا يتكلون على الآخرين في المعرفة من جهة أن لهم زمان طويل ومعرفة كبيرة في الشئون الروحية أو الكنسية، لأن الذي ينبغي أن نستمع إليه ونأخذ منه إرشاداً روحياً يلزم أن يكون مُحنكًا في الشركة مع الرب سالكًا بلا عيب مملوء من موهبة الروح، وهذا لا نستطيع أن نعرفه أن لم ننل روح الإفراز والتمييز من الله الحي، لذلك حذرنا الآباء القديسين من عدم التمييز والإفراز، لكي لا نتعثر ونخور في الطريق فلا نعرف يميننا من يسارنا، كونوا معافين باسم الرب يسوع الذي نطلب أن يمنحنا حكمة وفهماً في كل شيء، كونوا معافين ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

كثيرين يسيرون فى الطريق الروحى بدون تحفظ يبقى الكلمه الانسب بالغرور
الواحد لما يقرا كتاب لاهوتى او طقسى تقيل يبقى خلاص عارف كل حاجه 
ويدخل نفسه فى مواقف صعبه فاكر نفسه اقوى منها 
وده ممكن يكون سببه الشيطان هو اللى بيملاه بالغرور علشان يعرف يوقعه 
وبدل ما يكون اناء مختار للمسيح يكون ضد المسيح 
قبل الكسر كبرياء وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح 
ميرسى كتير استاذى موضوع مهم ومن له اذان للسمع فليسمع 
ربنا يعطينا روح التمييز فى كل امور حياتنا


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

آمين يا سيدنا الرب الذي ليس لنا غيرك وحدك
فأنت معلمنا وملبسنا القداسة ومعطينا كل معرفة وفهم وحكمه
فافتح ذهننا لنفهم الكتب بحكمتك وحدك وليس حكمة أنفسنا لأننا سريعي التيه عن الحق
لكنك الإله الأمين ضابط الكل ومُعطي استنارة في الذهن لأن حينما تُشرق بنورك تنفتح الأعين
وتسقط القشور الجافة وتذهب كل معرفة باطلة 
فاشرق بشخصك الحق علينا جميعاً معاً
فنعرفك ونفهم ونستوعب غنى مجد أسرارك المُحيية حسب قصدك لا قصدنا
فهبنا عيون مفتوحة تميز أفكار القلب ونياته من خلال وصيتك كلمة الحق الخارجة من فمك الطاهر
فيا قدوس نحن شعبك فهبنا روح إفراز وتمييز لكي لا نضل في هذه الأيام الصعبة
حتى نُميز ما بين الغث والثمين فلا نتعثر أو ننخدع قط
شع فينا نصرتك أيها الغالب المنتصر القائم والجالس عن يمين أبيك بجسم بشريتنا
لك الكرامة مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## روزا فكري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا استاذ ايمن 
انا نفسي عمري ماطلبت من ربنا انه يديني
روح التمييز وعجبتني اوي الجمله دي
فالتمييز هام جداً في الطريق الروحاني لكي لا يتخبط الإنسان بأي روح تعليم فتتعثر خطواته
فعين القلب هي التي تفرز الأفكار وتُميز الأعمال، وعين القلب هي "التمييز

​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا استاذ ايمن
> انا نفسي عمري ماطلبت من ربنا انه يديني
> روح التمييز وعجبتني اوي الجمله دي
> فالتمييز هام جداً في الطريق الروحاني لكي لا يتخبط الإنسان بأي روح تعليم فتتعثر خطواته
> ...



يُعطيكي إلهنا القدوس الحي روح إفراز وتمييز مع معرفة عميقة للحق لتدخلي في فرح إعلانه المجيد آمين فآمين
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الكلام ده ينطبق عليا
دخلت فى موضوع الالحاد دون ان اكونمؤمن الايمان الكافى 
وها انا اليوم لا اعلم اذا منت ملحد ام مسيحى مؤمن ام بالاسم

اعجبتنى كثيرا الايه


> [ ولكن أعلم هذا أنه في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة... سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم ] (2 تيموثاوس 3: 1؛ 4: 3)


تنطبق علينا اليوم فالملحدين لا يتحملون التعليم الصحيح ويلجاون لتعاليم خطأ لتلبية شهواتهم الخاصه


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> الكلام ده ينطبق عليا
> دخلت فى موضوع الالحاد دون ان اكون مؤمن الايمان الكافى
> وها انا اليوم لا اعلم اذا [Uكنت[/U] ملحد ام مسيحى مؤمن ام بالاسم
> 
> ...



تصحيح اخطاء


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي الحبيب [أنا للمسيح - يوسف] أنت مش ملحد خالص حسب ما ارى أنت فقط اتلخبط في كام كلمة سمعتها مش أكتر، لأن الإلحاد فكر فلسفي عميق يختلف من واحد لآخر وله مدارس، وأنت لم تنكر الله ولكنك تسرعت في أنك تدخل في معرفة ليست لك لذلك تعثرت يها وارتبكت حياتك كلها، فحاول ان تتريث قليلاً ولا تتسرع في المعرفة بل تمهل لأن كل شيء له وقت، تعمق في الكتاب المقدس وقوي علاقتك مع الله وانمو فيها أولاً حتى تنال قوة من الله وروح تمييز وإفراز فتقدر على أن تقرأ كل شيء وتفهم كل شيء بدون ان تتعثر مرة أخرى، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك يارب انك تعطينا روح الافراز
والتمييز كى نعيش حسب مشيئتك
شكرا استاذى على الدرس القيم


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يعطيك سؤل قلبك ويهبنا معاً التمييز والإفراز في كل شيء
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> آمين يا سيدنا الرب الذي ليس لنا غيرك وحدك
> فأنت معلمنا وملبسنا القداسة ومعطينا كل معرفة وفهم وحكمه
> فافتح ذهننا لنفهم الكتب بحكمتك وحدك وليس حكمة أنفسنا لأننا سريعي التيه عن الحق
> لكنك الإله الأمين ضابط الكل ومُعطي استنارة في الذهن لأن حينما تُشرق بنورك تنفتح الأعين
> ...



آآمين  .. شكرا استاذ ايمن حضرتك بتبذل مجهود رائع  خدمتك تاج على رؤوسنا جميعا بكتاباتك وارشاداتك المستمرة تجعلنا دائما منتبهين ومتيقظين ..
الرب يعطيك مزيد من النعمة والموهبة ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب آمين


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويشع فينا نوره السماوي الذي يفرح القلب جداً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة تكون معك آمين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2013)

كل يوم ننتظر منك جرعة جديدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل يوم ننتظر منك جرعة جديدة
> الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك يا أحلى أخ غالي أحبه من قلبي صدقاً
كن معافي باسم يسوع مخلصنا الصالح آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

فمن الأهمية أن نصبر في الصلاة ونظل نطلب - بإلحاح - روح إفراز وتمييز لكي  لا ننخدع ويحدث حَوَّل في عين القلب الداخلي فنضل عن الحق عن دون دراية،  لأن كثيرين ينخدعون بسهولة إذ يرون أشياء تُشبه الحق فيتصورون أنها كل الحق  فيتبعونها ثم يذهب كل تعبهم قبض الريح لأنهم ابتعدوا عن نبع المياه العذبة  وشربوا مياهاً مالحة أضرت صحتهم لأنهم لم يميزوها، لذلك مكتوب:


[  جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان، امتحنوا أنفسكم أم لستم تعرفون أنفسكم  أن يسوع المسيح هو فيكم أن لم تكونوا مرفوضين ] (2 كورنثوس 13: 5)
[ *امتحنوا كل شيء*، تمسكوا بالحسن ] (1 تسالونيكي 5: 21)
[ أيها الأحباء *لا تصدقوا كل روح*، بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله، لأن أنبياء (معلمين) كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم ] (1 يوحنا 4: 1)
انتبهوا يا  إخوتي لأن الرسول بولس حذر قائلاً: [ ولكن أعلم هذا أنه في الأيام الأخيرة  ستأتي أزمنة صعبة... سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب  شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم ] (2 تيموثاوس 3: 1؛ 4:  3)

استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك 

​


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

تحفة
مميز فى كل موضوعاتك


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ووجودك الحلو معنا دائماً مميز يا محبوبة يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلمت يمينك أستاذي
و دامت خدمتك قوية مُثمرة بإذن رب القوات

لذا وجبت أهمية " الصلاة " بلجاجة و من عُمق القلب
كي ما يهبنا رب المجد روح التمييز و الإفراز و الإمتحان
و حتي تكون لنا القدرة علي التمسُك بفكر آباؤونا القديسين
الأولين و إقتداؤهم بشخص رب المجد في الفكر و التعليم
الصحيح .... نُصلي كي ما يهبنا رب المجد مُعلمنا الأعظم
فهماً صحيحياً و حكمة حقيقية كي ما نصل إلي الفهم
الذي يهبنا تمييز صحيح للأمور المُخالفة بلا عثرة .

خالص الشكر أستاذي درس بغاية الأهمية
سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك و ليستخدمك
رب المجد الرؤوف من أجل مجد أسمُه القدوس دوماً
*


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ويهبك ويهب كل محبي اسمه العظيم القدوس
 كل نعمة وفرح وسلام لا يزول آمين
​


----------

